# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! ECS Various Length Conical & Ball Seat Locking Wheel Bolts



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're using wheel spacers and always worried about the inability to use locking wheel bolts - fear no more!

Take the anxiety out of leaving your car alone with ECS Tuning Various Length Conical & Ball Seat Wheel Lock Kits.

Factory length wheel locks will not support ANY size wheel spacer - ECS recognized this and created Locking Wheel Bolt Kits in several lengths for compatibility with a wide range of wheel spacer sizes.


*Genuine Peace of Mind*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

